# Rear view camera



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of repositioning the rear view camera on the rear of my B584, as at present it's down near number plate and is useless. Has anybody fitted camera near top brake light and what's the best/neatest way to get wire feed down and underneath ? I would possible change to a double camera as well.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I took my feed through the back of the MH into the cupboard over the kitchen, into the compartment that encloses the digital readout/control into the rear of the concertina door blind, under the fridge housing, through the settee cupboard, up behind the long curtain and into the drivers side sliding cubby hole/storage then finally to the camera mounted on the dash.
....sound complicated but quite easy really and no drilling involved other than through the rear wall...
hope this is of use
curlyboy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, I took my feed through the back of the MH into the cupboard over the kitchen, into the compartment that encloses the digital readout/control into the rear of the concertina door blind, under the fridge housing, through the settee cupboard, up behind the long curtain and into the drivers side sliding cubby hole/storage then finally to the camera mounted on the dash.
> ....sound complicated but quite easy really and no drilling involved other than through the rear wall...
> hope this is of use
> curlyboy


Do you like to watch yourself when driving then Curlyboy  

I know you meant monitor/screen.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check the angle of view first. Most reversing cameras are a very wide angle, great for reversing but useless as rear view cameras as they distort distance. A car that's 15m behind looks like its 50m


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine was fitted professionally so I didn't see where the wires were fed through but it is centrally mounted underneath the high level rear light. If your motorhome has this layout suggest you take off the lens cover of the light and see if you could feed the camera cable down the cavity left there for the lighting cable.

Mike


----------

